# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  CURE IZ DUBROVNIKA I OKOLICE!

## apricot

Pomozite u akciji "Za vrtiće iz bajke"!

Hitno je... (15.05.)
Važno je... (Neka našoj djeci bude bolje)
Zanimljivo je... (Poludnevno druženje)
Naše je... (Svi mi volimo našu djecu)!

Javite se Žanimaloj ili Ivarici!

----------


## zanamala

ponosno javljam kako imam 4 Dubrovacke rode ...malo ali jako jato   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

zene moje aktivirajte rodbinu,prijateljice,poznanike..neka nam se pridruze,neka dodju,neka cupkaju kraj nas 15.05. na Stradunu pred Sponzom

mi ne grizemo,samo pokusavamo popraviti i napraviti nesto za nasu djecu


DODJITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
dodjiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## -Sanja-

Drage cure, zaista bi bilo lijepo da se okupimo i družimo 15.05. te usput napravimo nešto dobro.  :Smile:  
Ja sam u 5. mjesecu trudnoće, ali mislim da me se tiče i ono što se događa u vrtićima.
Ako sada ništa ne poduzmemo i tako svaki put, isti problemi će čekati i moju i vašu  bebu kad bude vrijeme za vrtić.

Kao što je rekla žanamala: Dođiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ja nisam sigurna za 15.tog., ali kako vam paše kavica u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak? ovaj

----------


## -Sanja-

Meni je ponedjeljak 10.05. skroz ok - kad god se dogovorite.  :Smile:

----------


## zanamala

meni pase sto god vama pase.....TREBAM MATERIJALE   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

